# Newbie questions: Weber E-310 with porcelain enameled cast iron grates



## lifebeckons (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first post and I'm a newbie so please be gentle . 

My new Weber Genesis E-310 gas grill was delivered today and it has porcelain enameled cast iron grates. I have been researching online a lot about the first steps in prepping this grill. The opinions are divided whether I need to season the grates or not, and I am a complete newbie so very confused.

I have two questions:
1. What should I do before I use my grill for the first time? Since it is porcelain enameled, Weber says seasoning is not needed. However I have been reading otherwise. I read in a number of places that before first time use, I should turn on all burners on high and close the grill until it becomes very hot. And then I oil the grates lightly before putting any meat on it. Can someone please tell me what should I do?

2. What kind of brush to use? Again Weber says use Stainless steel, but other places say use brass since it is porcelain enameled.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## dledmo (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, this is a great place to learn about cooking over fire.  When you have the chance swing into the New Member section and introduce yourself.

1.  Yes, crank up your grill with the lid down before your first cook.  This will burn away any chemicals which may be leftover from the manufacturing process, plus it's a good way to make sure everything is functioning properly.

2.  I don't see much difference between stainless steel and brass as far as a brush is concerned, I've used both and not really noticed any difference.

As far as your enameled bars, watch for cracking.  I had enamel bars previously and the enamel cracked and wore away from constant brushing.  The bars actually developed a downward curve from being used so often.  I switched to stainless steel bars and haven't had any problems with them, this is on a Weber Genesis Silver.  I would be really curious to try cast iron bars.  I hope this helped and Good Luck!


----------

